# French lops???



## Lizzie098 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi I`m just wondering if anyone has French lops for sale?? I've been looking for one for a long time. I am looking for a female that is going to be very big.I would have to see the parents since i've been given one before that did not turn out like the seller said it would ( the ears did not lop and she did not get very big). I am located in Centeral Wisconsin and would be willing to travel up to 25 miles. If anyone has one would you give me a call? (715) 677-4082,  Or e-mail me at Lizzie321123@aim.com Thank you!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 25, 2011)

There are a lot F Lop breeders in the Wisconsin area.
Try posting a message on the French-English Lop group on yahoo
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/French-EnglishLopRabbitList/

Or you can go to a rabbit show and see what the breeders are putting on the show table. Breeders often take rabbits to the show hoping to sell them. Hopefully you would find a breeder who has the kind of rabbit you are looking for.

You can find a list of shows at the ARBA Website
http://www.arba.net/Shows.htm#WI

NOTE: Show secretary address is not the location of the show. You can email the secretary to find the show address.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 26, 2011)

How about traveling 2,500 miles?  







Although I traveled 3 hours to a rabbit show to buy my 3 adult French Lops, I found one breeder on Craigs list, of all places, and the other by emailing a rabbit judge I knew from years ago.

rabbitgeek has given you great advice!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 26, 2011)

Zoe and the kids. French Lops. Photo by Boofurs Bunnys



In Sacramento area I would suggest Boofurs Bunnys. I know that is too far, but I love this picture.

Have a good day!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 26, 2011)

Love the picture!  I just love French Lops!  When we got ours my husband asked why I always have to get animals that get really large!

The two adults look like both my girls.  I will have to find pictures and post them!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! But I can't travel that far . Very cute pictures though!!!  Anyone else know of some one who is selling French lops in WI???


----------

